

Engineering the Organization - gustaf
http://www.atomicwang.org/motherfucker/Index/A8AAC709-C166-4069-BA93-DF22D46032A9.html

======
swombat
This article was quite confused and incoherent. What is he trying to say? What
does he want people to do?

Seems like a personal, not very well structured rant without a point.

